# Video game trailer



## FRED T (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am a French composer, I work with a friend to design a video game called "Prophecy resurection" and I'm composing the music.

You can see the first video here

Good listen.

FRED. T


----------



## SomeKindaThing (Mar 14, 2010)

Love the music! Fits perfectly. The game looks like it'll be good, too!

What are you using for brass sounds? The horns at the top sound really good..


----------



## FRED T (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for your comment, :wink: 

Regarding the Brass sounds, I use Eastwest and Project Sam sounds

FRED. T


----------



## FRED T (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello,

Nobody else has an opinion on my work ?? :cry: 

FRED T


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 3, 2010)

The percussion sounds a bit thin to me.

But I'm a fan of big percussion, might just be me.

Dan


----------



## Arturas (Apr 12, 2010)

FRED T @ Sat Apr 03 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Nobody else has an opinion on my work ?? :cry:
> 
> FRED T



In my opinion compromise between the music and the image is only about 5% of 100.. Don't try to make "something" in down of image. Feel the image and write your "musical story" about that image.. about what happening in it  

Best Regards,
Arturas


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 12, 2010)

Arturas @ Mon Apr 12 said:


> FRED T @ Sat Apr 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...



When I visited this thread on the day when Arturas wrote it, I exactly thought the same but wanted not to write what you wrote now, but this is the truth. ....


----------



## Arturas (Apr 12, 2010)

germancomponist @ Mon Apr 12 said:


> Arturas @ Mon Apr 12 said:
> 
> 
> > FRED T @ Sat Apr 03 said:
> ...



Don't need to forgot that this forum is musicians helping musicians. Sometimes "ugly truth" helps to see things which really are. I think the information which is behind "the words which I wrote" can help FRED to do progress in "music to image" writing much more faster than it is now! o/~ 

... "oh, it is very great job", "it sounds pretty good", "I like it"... Do you really think in this way? Do you really like all the music which you're listening? NO! It's sometimes only "bland" opinion which is only flatterism which strokes only composers EGO... But what do it for? Not everyone of us born genius or very talented.. But there is a lot of people on the earth who wants to learn the "magic of music".. and if opinions will be only positive for that people(though that opinions will be only "bland") they will thought "oh, my work is good", "everyone likes my music" - but it isn't truth and that bland opinions only let the creator "stock" in one position without any progress! Sometimes the "really" opinion helps to make progress and it is fact  It's the same fact like - do not need to be like others, to create "GOOD" music(there is no GOOD or BAD music - "GOOD or BAD" it is only thing what EGO believes in), need only "BE" and then the music will be really beautiful as "YOU" can imagine 

Best Regards,
Arturas


----------



## Stevie (Apr 12, 2010)

I agree, drums are not punchy enough. The title sequence gets a bit boring. There's not much change and I either think you should go for an atmospheric/spacy/creepy approach OR start with drums in the first place. But that's just opinions...


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 12, 2010)

This is good. Some good ideas there. I agree the drums in the beginning lack some punch; throw some low Taikos in there to add some bottom. And the music, tho good, deos not always fit what's on screen. Try to make the music "move" with the video.

Cheers.


----------

